# Got me a new buddy!



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

I picked up a beardie today... here r some pics.... 1 question how do u sex them i know it has somthing to do with the vents but im not 100% postive if i post a pic of that could someone tell?? There were @ work(i work in a petshop) and i might go ahed and pic up the other one...

View attachment 119830

View attachment 119831

View attachment 119832

View attachment 119833

View attachment 119836

View attachment 119835

View attachment 119834


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice beardie-Congrats on the new addition!!!No clue on how to sex them-sorry


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

im 90% postive its a female it has one hump when i pull the tail up...I serced up on the net...i think the other one we had at work was a male b/c he always bobed his head and what not...if he is i will pick it up aswell..... new question can i keep them together for life? sry for all the questions, i know about breeding corn snakes but not these cool lil guys...


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

Full tank shot

View attachment 119850


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Here is a caresheet from Kingsnake.com that shows you how to sex your dragons.

Kingsnake.com Caresheet

You shouldent breed any animals unless you are ready to 
properly care for the eggs and be able to raise them.

Do you even have the proper lighting requirements for the dragon??
Looks like you have a blacklight on it


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

They are pretty easy to sex at that size your description sounds like female. If you get a male you have to watch him sometimes they treat their ladies like sh*t.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

psychofish said:


> Here is a caresheet from Kingsnake.com that shows you how to sex your dragons.
> 
> Kingsnake.com Caresheet
> 
> ...


ive bred b4 just never beardies... sry it is a blak light but its not for the tank while settin it up i bumped it off the wall i have a reptisun 5.0(waiting for new ballest) for it and a dayglo bulb for him with heating pad


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

man that looks so cool! Congrats on your new friend


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice looking dragon, fun to keep


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats!

I absolutely love bearded dragons. Mine right now is pacing back and forth demanding his daily meal of veggies. And today he gets crickets as well.

My only tip for these guys is make sure you're ready to foot the bill when it comes to feeding them! It can get expensive. They eat a LOT of crickets when young and also need their veggies every day.

I would personally stick with just the one. You'll need a VERY large cage otherwise when they get hold.

Cheers.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a good size Dragon, how much was she?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

real nice, i always wanted one of those things!


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

shes was 80 but i got my 10% off...


----------

